# Three Hoyts FS 2-Oasis 1-Aspen



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Two Hoyt Oasis's and one Aspen.

Selling my indoor bow collection. Get em before they are gone.

Follow the link below.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057465893#post1057465893


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

What??? All my finger shooting buds here on AT haven't hit this one?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Now up-dated with pictures on the add.


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey checked out pic's and WOW what great looking bows !!!!!:wink: If I hadn't bought a Hoyt Aspen off A/T back in March I would go for the brown camo Oasis myself but I think the:ballchain would have a MAJOR:cow: over my buying another bow so soon...maybe in the next 5-6 years Hey fellow finger shooters you got too check out the PIC"S on these bows !!!!!!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

kwhit said:


> Hey checked out pic's and WOW what great looking bows !!!!!:wink: If I hadn't bought a Hoyt Aspen off A/T back in March I would go for the brown camo Oasis myself but I think the:ballchain would have a MAJOR:cow: over my buying another bow so soon...maybe in the next 5-6 years Hey fellow finger shooters you got too check out the PIC"S on these bows !!!!!!


Thanks, I take very good care of all my stuff. :wink:


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*pm sent*

sent you a pm.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

All pm's answered. So far all three bows are still for sale.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Still for sale...


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Back to the top.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Bump for ya bud. If I wasn't a rep I would be on one. Great shooters at a great price. Good luck, Dan.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

firemanbrown said:


> Bump for ya bud. If I wasn't a rep I would be on one. Great shooters at a great price. Good luck, Dan.


Thanks Dan... You Da Man!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

All three bows are still for sale.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

just took a look as i was curious, having not heard of either round here, nor have i ever seen them, nor do i know anything about indoors. you've done well with them. very nice, all the same.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

minnie3 said:


> just took a look as i was curious, having not heard of either round here, nor have i ever seen them, nor do i know anything about indoors. you've done well with them. very nice, all the same.


Thanks minnie3. Any of these bows would be great for marked yardage shooting. For indoors they "Drive Tacks".


----------



## 5horns (May 1, 2010)

*shipping*

how much for shipping to hermiston ore on green bow


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

5horns said:


> how much for shipping to hermiston ore on green bow


My zip code is 97348. Go to the UPS web-site and enter my zip and yours. That should be very helpful. When it asks for weight enter 10-12 lbs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Another bump for three great bows. :thumbs_up


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Upsy!*

ttt for a great guy


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

The greem Oasis is gone. One down... two to go. :shade:


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

what's the Axle to axle on those 2 bows? What about BH?


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

dsheffey said:


> what's the Axle to axle on those 2 bows? What about BH?


These are not the "exact" measurements but they are very very close to;
Oasis... ata 46 1/2. BH 9 1/16".

Aspen... ata 45 1/2. BH 9".


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Bump...


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

On the remaining brown Oasis and the Aspen:

1) What is max peak-weight that is achievable on each bow? (I only need 
58-60 lbs.)

2) What is max draw-length achieveable for each bow? (30.5" AMO is what I 
shoot, but I could maybe squeak by if at least 30.25" AMO)

Got a customized Barnsdale coming, but I need a good back-up bow....one of these gems might fit the bill.....:darkbeer:

Thanks for any info.....


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

TexasGuy said:


> On the remaining brown Oasis and the Aspen:
> 
> 1) What is max peak-weight that is achievable on each bow? (I only need
> 58-60 lbs.)
> ...


P.M. sent. Thanks


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Brown Oasis and Aspen still for sale.


----------

